# Topics > Space >  Future AI and Robotics for Space (FAIR-SPACE) Hub, University of Surrey, Guildford, Surrey, United Kingdom

## Airicist

fairspacehub.org

twitter.com/fair_space_hub

linkedin.com/company/fairspacehub

Director - Yang Gao

----------

